# The Last Commute



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

They seemed to be throwing a party to celebrate and Miss M was determined to get me a Bag-O-Schwag. We stopped at 3 places (after all-we were in no hurry to get to work) National Stadium was the most fun, Downtown had the best Schwag.


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*cool stuff*

No bike to work events here, 
neat to see a partylike atmosphere!
enjoy your retirement. 
what did you do BTW?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

It was odd/bittersweet to be blowing that popsicle stand for the last time.

I took the time to cruise around the area that I have been commuting through for the last 12 years.

Nice to see Miss M and ride home together one last time.

Well I won't need a commuter any more..... :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, I might find a use for it......


----------



## mynamesrob (Jul 13, 2006)

Wait a second....you're retiring? And no more daily MB ride reports?

-Rob

EDIT: I just read your other post... Congratulations on your retirement! Woot woot!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Taking the locks home, I see. How much longer before Miss M joins you in sloth? The MUTs won't be the same without you.
[edit] Just saw The Lounge report of June for Miss M.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

<SNIFFLE> sooo touching!!!


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Congrats, sounds like the best bike to work day ever


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Acck! I sincerely hope you pulled the bike out of there might quick!!

Bet it was kinda bittersweet taking that last commute on Bike to Work Day. So are you gonna' sleep in now? Ride the Trek more? Do all the laundry now that you're retired?

Make sure you accompany Miss M on HER last commute and make it a great post. Not that your's aren't always that.


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

The picture with the commuter bike in the garbage is priceless. I laughed so hard I nearly peed a little.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

DLMKA said:


> The picture with the commuter bike in the garbage is priceless. I laughed so hard I nearly peed a little.


Here here.


> I found a really cool dumpster-bike. Do you think I can convert it to Fixed? If so, should I use golden or pink Deep V's?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

If I ever quit commuting and start riding my road bike all the time, the cost of cycling will go up. My commuter is the source of 80% of my mileage and it has older nine speed stuff that is cheap and easy to maintain. My road bike is 11 speed with stupid-expensive hard to find locally, parts. There's a big difference between replacing a SRAM 951 ($16) chain and a Chorus 11 ($50 mail order) chain. 

When I retire, the retirement location will be chosen based on year-round ride weather, relatively flat terrain, and good routes for shopping and life in general. I also want a year-round tan.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bigbill said:


> ....When I retire, the retirement location will be chosen based on year-round ride weather, relatively flat terrain, and good routes for shopping and life in general. I also want a year-round tan.


I know a place like that..... :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

I love the lock pics. I wonder how many you had scattered around town in strategic locations. And how many are still there.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I knew it. Yer going all carbon now...

Congrats on the last day. Glad to see that DC knew enough to throw you a big sendoff.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Congrats.

We will miss the winter commuting pics, but look forward to the pics on your travels.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Again MB, Congrats and I'm definitely going to miss your reports and all the awesome DC pics. Joyous sadness.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sad*



MB1 said:


> It was odd/bittersweet to be blowing that popsicle stand for the last time.
> 
> I took the time to cruise around the area that I have been commuting through for the last 12 years.
> 
> ...


For some reason, it seems a little sad. End of an era. I suppose you could keep doing the ride to work, though. Just turn around and go right back home!

Technically, once you placed the bike in the garbage can, it became city property. So now you have a stolen bike in your possession. Priceless photo (but evidence, too). 

Keep the reports coming. I suppose you have even more time to ride and post as well. Thanks.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I certainly felt a slight sense of disappointment when I read this post as I always enjoy your posts and photos of DC. I get to DC about once a year so I recognize many places you ride and always think the next time I go I should bring my bike. So congratulations on closing one door but opening another. I hope to see many more posts and photos of your new beginning. Happy Cycling.


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for all the commute reports over the years. I always enjoy them. Congrats on the retirement.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Didn't know FRiday was B2work day till later*

I rode bike to work Friday not knowing it was bike to work day till Saturday. I also didn't know it would be my last day ridding to work in a while, I got my layoff notice along with 4 others on Friday. I had a friend ready to bring most of my stuff home for me since all the food, clothes and etc that I usually leave at work would need to come with me. I changed my clothes close to 10:30pm when we leave, went out to my bike and found out I had a rear flat, so I was able to get a ride home from my friend at work with a bike rack on his focus once he found his keys, after a little 30min or so search.
I just finished doing the unemployment filing online on my computer at the library since I don't have a internet connection at home yet.
I've always liked your commuting post mb1, it's not that hard to come up with other reasons to go for a ride and take cool pictures though.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

Hearty congrats, MB1!!!


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Did I detect a few pics of the elusive MB1 himself amongst those shots? I'm not on here daily, but I don't remember previously seeing the man, the myth, the legend! We see Miss M all the time, but...

I have faith that you did remove your blue Waterford from the bin. It and it's white brother are the subject of so many of my favorite Waterford images.

Have fun.

Bob


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Congrats to you both! I'm going to assume the two of you will be moving to Florida? I've really enjoyed all your "out and about" photos. I hope wherever the two of you wind up that you can continue to share with us your adventures thru the boards here. I wish you both best of luck and many many healthy happy days ahead of you.


----------



## reidcc (Mar 12, 2005)

Congrats MB!!!

I just read up that you have retired... thats a great thing for you, and soon MissM as you can do more of the things you both love to do!!!

When I first started hanging out here on RBR.com- I was immediately drawn to the commuting forum because of BOTH yourself and Arby. I have been to the Balto- Washington area a few times, and did some riding the back roads(by Car) from Hunt Valley over to the north end of I-795-Westminster area- and just fell in love with the scenery.

I knew you and Arby did a few rides up that way, and between his photos of the Balto- area and yours of DC- I always looked forward to the next photo-spread.

You are truly an ambassador to all of us here- entertaining us with your eye-candy in both Bike and Photo, and instilling in us that someday we would all love to commute and ride as much as you do.

Thanks for everything and best wishes and happy retirement-
Chris


----------



## trek7100 (Jan 1, 2008)

What kind of bag is Miss M using?


----------

